
Nuclide: An open-source IDE for React Native - bleonard
http://nuclide.io/
======
spankalee
So where's the download? Where's the source? I don't want to have to join a
Facebook group for updates.

~~~
curiously
pretty much this. got excited and then I need a FB account...

~~~
chaosfactor
Facebook to the right, Stallman to the left. When I write code, I use tools
written by Stallman. When I communicate with friends and family, I use
Facebook. There is no contradiction here: they are both useful, and useful is
the yardstick by which reality judges memes.

~~~
farresito
He is not talking about anything remotely related to what you are talking
about. He just wants to avoid having to register to yet another site.

------
dsiegel2275
I find this a bit ironic that Nuclide is an IDE designed to support React and
React-Native, built on top of Atom - Atom itself just ripped out their React
implementation in favor of direct DOM manipulation. Don't get me wrong, I'm a
huge React proponent and likely will give this a whirl - but it is ironic, no?

~~~
ashu
Use the right tool for the right job. By your logic, you should never write an
assembler in anything but assembly language.

~~~
mrits
I don't think it is quite like that. Assembler was needed to bootstrap the
effort.

------
aikah
What about the right tool for the job ? Why not use qt instead of web techs
for a Gui ? I love Atom , but Atom is Slow, you can't open big files with it
and frankly has all sorts of limitations due to web techs.

When will devs stop this madness? even if you are addicted to javascript, use
an native GUI, qt supports javascript, or you are doing a disservice to
potential users.

------
asherkin
I'm unsure how something that is unreleased can be "backed by an active
community".

~~~
ch4s3
Because its built on Atom, which comes with an active community... I guess.

------
edgyswingset
I don't understand the marketing here. What distinguishes a _unified_ IDE from
an IDE?

~~~
overload119
I guess all modern IDEs can be considered unified at this point, but the idea
is that all the tools and integrations are part of it - including the build
process, typechecker, etc.

Before you would have to run all these in the background + have your IDE open
(ie. Sublime Text).

Of course Sublime Text has plugins itself now too, but you get the idea.

~~~
ssalazar
I don't get the idea. And Im not sure when Sublime Text became considered an
IDE, if anything it is anti-IDE. An IDE classically has tools and
integrations, well, integrated. E.g. Visual Studio or Eclipse.

~~~
blister
Sublime Text has a really robust plugin architecture, similar to Visual
Studio's extension capabilities. Whenever I'm working on a project, I
basically install whatever plugins I need into Sublime Text to give me full
"IDE-like" capability specific to that stack. Be it debuggers, integrated
compilers, REPLs, version control systems, etc.

I like Sublime Text because at it's default, it's just a text editor, and then
_I_ turn it into the IDE that fits my flow and current technology
requirements. It becomes an IDE completely customized for my project.

------
dominotw
Why is this on top of HN with no downloads.

~~~
jbigelow76
Because even if it turns out to be vaporware it demonstrates the community's
desire to see tooling developed for React Native.

------
girvo
I'm so excited for this: an IDE with first-class support for Hack? Yes please!
My only reservation is the last time I used Atom, it was pretty slow, what's
it like nowadays?

~~~
bdcravens
Slow compared to ST, but usable, and some buggy behavior at times, but mostly
usable (I use it for JS and Rails dev across numerous projects)

~~~
gp7
Slow and buggy text editing!

~~~
bdcravens
text editing is mostly ok for me: biggest bug is the full screen bug on OSX
(it'll create a modal on the wrong full screen, but when you switch, the modal
disappears, but still blocks the UI - only solution is hard kill, meaning you
lose progress if the modal was a Save dialog)

------
nijiko
> atom

nope, been there done that.

It's cumbersome and laggy, which is a major pitfall for me, I like the
responsiveness of sublime text.

~~~
harunurhan
I agree, I wish Sublime was an open-source editor so that custom editors can
be built on top of it.

~~~
hyperchase
You might be interested in LimeText
[http://limetext.org/](http://limetext.org/)

~~~
nijiko
I'll give this a shot, perhaps make a blog post about my perceptions on all
three

------
jsprogrammer
Where's the download?

~~~
spicyj
Not released yet; will be out later this year.

~~~
pre-jr-dev
Later this year? WOW. The long nose of hype building :(

~~~
timv
You'd prefer _next_ year?

------
fredkelly
React + Atom have unfortunately similar logos.

~~~
bsimpson
The Atom logo looks like React got Java pregnant.

------
yueq
fb employees, do you really use this IDE?

~~~
TheAceOfHearts
Not a Facebook engineer. However, I was at F8. I spoke with a couple of
engineers, and when they were showing me something on their laptops, they were
using Atom.

From what was said at the presentation, this IDE is just a collection of
plugins, so I'm guessing you can pick and choose the ones you like.

------
potomushto
I've been using Atom + Flow + autocomplete-plus + ide-flow + jsx plugin +
linters and eventually it really works for Javascript development. From
Facebook Group[1] Nuclide "built as a suite of packages on top of GitHub's
Atom editor.", would be great if installing Nuclide would be as easy as `apm
install nuclide`.

[1]
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/nuclide/permalink/8347920765...](https://www.facebook.com/groups/nuclide/permalink/834792076590311/)

------
caseyf7
Is this by Facebook? The site implies it is, but it's not clear.

~~~
mliker
Yes, it says "Facebook Open Source" at the bottom of the site.

~~~
caseyf7
True, but that page lists Facebook's projects, but not Nuclide. Nuclide is
also not on the Facebook Github.

~~~
ahmetsulek
I think it's because they didn't launch it yet, probably it's a private repo.

------
ssalazar
How is this open-source? Right now this is appears to be no-source.

~~~
TuringTest
If the code exists and is derived from Atom, it's MIT licensed. Being
pedantic, they don't need to release it in the open for it to be open source -
everyone who has access to the code may choose to release it, but it's not
mandatory.

~~~
ssalazar
MIT is not copyleft so not even pedantry will save it. I.e. under MIT they can
ship a binary blob and they only need to include the MIT license and a notice.

~~~
TuringTest
copyleft != open source. They don't even need to publish a binary blob, they
can use the code internally. Yet the original project is still considered
FLOSS.

~~~
ssalazar
I don't think that is a definition of open-source that is widely recognized or
useful. If Microsoft uses MIT license software in the next version of Windows,
is Windows considered open source? No.

------
throwy
I hope one of Facebook contributions will be a React native implementation of
Atom.

------
msoad
I see all these tools are being built on top of Ace but Ace itself doesn't get
much love. There are many issues in Ace that needs to be fixed but almost no
company is putting resources on it.

~~~
vitovito
Sorry, where does it say it's built on Ace? The copy says Atom is the code
editing component.

~~~
msoad
Atom is built on Ace

~~~
antimatter15
I don't think Atom is built on Ace. They had their own system which was
powered by React before switching to hand crafted DOM manipulation. Also,
Atom's written in Coffeescript and Ace is ordinary JS.

~~~
msoad
If you look at editor API it's very similar to Ace.

[https://atom.io/docs/api/v0.188.0/TextEditor](https://atom.io/docs/api/v0.188.0/TextEditor)

I think they started with Ace but then drifted the code a lot.

------
albemuth
I'm interested in how they suggest using Buck here, I was under the impression
it was just for Java projects.

------
amelius
This is all nice and all, but most applications use multiple paradigms, so why
focus on just one of them?

------
granttimmerman
That's a lot of `padding-top`. Almost looks like the vertical height is
misaligned.

------
aspl
Now that is a sexy landing page

------
me_so_happy
All talk, no download available? Talk about PR wHoREs!

------
itsbits
That was fast.

------
supergirl
such a dramatic page; thought they solved fusion not made yet another ide

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
for all the people waiting for an IDE with proper Hack support I'd say this is
fairly dramatic

------
kalleth
You're typing text into a box. Please concentrate on typing the correct text
into the box rather than caring which (basically identical) method of typing
said text into said box you are using.

People have been typing text into boxes for about 50 years now.

~~~
moey
I don't know about you, but tooling has always been and will alway be an
important aspect in development. Better tools can yield better products.

And no, this isn't just typing text into a box.

